# Teachers: What to do with your young students



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

My wife is an elementary school teacher. She just got hired as a kindergarden teacher at a small catholic school only 3 miles from my job. The good news is we can now carpool most days which really cuts down the fuel bill as it's 12 miles to our home. Because of the change we have reworked our get home plans if something happens while we are at work. We have two-way radios to allow us to communicate (yes I have them protected from EMP's). I will leave my work and get to the school were she and the car will be. From there we will make our way home. The issue comes in, what about the students? The school does have plans for minor catastrophies where the students might be there for a day or two (I don't know the specifics yet), but I'm thinking what about something such as an EMP or something else that causes a complete breakdown where time is so important especially since we have animals at home. The christian part of me wants to do all I can to stay and care for the children until they have other care takers, but the other part wants to get home ASAP to protect my wife, home and all I have worked so hard for. We have come up with what we think is a workable plan, which boils down to a rough plan that we will keep very fluid based on the situation. I just want some other thoughts on the subject. I'm sure y'all will come up with ideas we have not considered. Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife is a elementary school librarian and works over an hour drive each way. She has to drive through a major city to get to work. We have had this discussion before and she won't leave until she knows all the kids are taken care of. I can't help her because I work 20 miles away from home in the opposite direction.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess I'm not that great of a Christian, but I think each parent should plan to safeguard their own children in the event of an emergency. Otherwise, where do you draw the line at helping other peoples kids? You can't hold yourself responsible for everyones', it isn't possible.

My wife works in a nursing home, and we've had 'the discussion' too. You can't take care of the whole world, sometimes events are overwhelming and self-preservation must override emotion.

Good topic.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Life is not worth living after abandoning the most vulnerable, I would stay and do what I can. If I leave, my conscience would kill me anyway.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I guess I'm not that great of a Christian, but I think each parent should plan to safeguard their own children in the event of an emergency. Otherwise, where do you draw the line at helping other peoples kids? You can't hold yourself responsible for everyones', it isn't possible.
> 
> My wife works in a nursing home, and we've had 'the discussion' too. You can't take care of the whole world, sometimes events are overwhelming and self-preservation must override emotion.
> 
> Good topic.


See, therein lies the problem. People have been taught they will be taken care of. Personal responsibility is nearly a thing of the past. They will rely on people who care deeply to provide for them. Hopefully my wife will be retired before things get too ugly.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> Life is not worth living after abandoning the most vulnerable, I would stay and do what I can. If I leave, my conscience would kill me anyway.


So at what point do the needs of your family supersede the needs of others? That is the dilemma. Just so you understand, I have no problem helping others. But one can't allow others to keep them from caring for their family.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I must say this, with all the tools that teachers have at their disposal to use ,the best tool is good common sense, to teach and not indoctrinate , children are one of many miracles God has given us , let's not take it for granted. They don't exist to advance a personal agenda.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> So at what point do the needs of your family supersede the needs of others? That is the dilemma. Just so you understand, I have no problem helping others. But one can't allow others to keep them from caring for their family.


This was a personal statement, we all have different views. This happened in the recent history of my country many times.
If I was a teacher and had 30 kids under my care, I can't imagine leaving them alone if they are little, just walking out and running, this is why I am not a teacher (I used to be one) and chose to only work at home, 5 min walk from my kids' school.

Not everyone can work at home or work close to home, we all do what we have to do.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Dukers said:


> My wife is an elementary school teacher. She just got hired as a kindergarden teacher at a small catholic school only 3 miles from my job. The good news is we can now carpool most days which really cuts down the fuel bill as it's 12 miles to our home. Because of the change we have reworked our get home plans if something happens while we are at work. We have two-way radios to allow us to communicate (yes I have them protected from EMP's). I will leave my work and get to the school were she and the car will be. From there we will make our way home. The issue comes in, what about the students? The school does have plans for minor catastrophies where the students might be there for a day or two (I don't know the specifics yet), but I'm thinking what about something such as an EMP or something else that causes a complete breakdown where time is so important especially since we have animals at home. The christian part of me wants to do all I can to stay and care for the children until they have other care takers, but the other part wants to get home ASAP to protect my wife, home and all I have worked so hard for. We have come up with what we think is a workable plan, which boils down to a rough plan that we will keep very fluid based on the situation. I just want some other thoughts on the subject. I'm sure y'all will come up with ideas we have not considered. Thanks.


The teachers union will protect the kids, LOL yeah right.

I would like to think that the parents would make it a priority to find a way to get to the school and get their kids. Or if the kids are old enough they would tell the school to screw off and walk home. My 12 and now 15 year old boys were told to give it a day for me to come get them. If I don't make it then something is up and to walk home and observe the house from a distance to ensure the area is safe and secure. If not then to walk to the grandparents house.

As for the school, personally I would give it a couple of days and whatever kids are left I would divvy them up with the other staff and put a really big note on the door of the school who has what kid and that the kids would be attempted to be taken home in ??? days. I would not give my location for tactical reasons. Stress the point that staff would take the kids home. In the beginning try to pair kids up with neighbor kids so that they could leave quicker with parents/neighbor parents. Take note who took what kids. Towards the end, try to pair up kids with staff that live in the same area to make it easier to get them home.

Hope this helps and gives ya some ideas. If not then I guess I just stole some Oxygen while typing this.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

It would suck...but not my problem, cannot put others above my own family. Id try to help a little but moving 30 kids in with me isnt going to help anyone

War sucks

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> This was a personal statement, we all have different views. This happened in the recent history of my country many times.
> If I was a teacher and had 30 kids under my care, I can't imagine leaving them alone if they are little, just walking out and running, this is why I am not a teacher (I used to be one) and chose to only work at home, 5 min walk from my kids' school.
> 
> Not everyone can work at home or work close to home, we all do what we have to do.


I have understood what you have posted previously also and don't disagree with you. I know you take care of the elderly near you too. My question is just a point to ponder.

Both my wife and I will continue to help where we can. It's just who we are. My question to myself and others is will there be a point where you have to choose your family over others? What is that point?

As a world society we have been indoctrinated to rely on others and self sufficiency is sorely frowned upon. I know you have neighbor who has the capability to better care for herself but relies on you. There are many people like that in the world. Any disaster shows how these people react. It's good to care for others but they also need to have some personal responsibility.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I guess I'm not that great of a Christian, but I think each parent should plan to safeguard their own children in the event of an emergency. Otherwise, where do you draw the line at helping other peoples kids? You can't hold yourself responsible for everyones', it isn't possible.
> 
> My wife works in a nursing home, and we've had 'the discussion' too. You can't take care of the whole world, sometimes events are overwhelming and self-preservation must override emotion.
> 
> Good topic.


That is exactly what we have decided also with the thought that before we leave the school, we do what we can to find another teacher, the principle, priest or someone to watch her students. We realize that a point will come were we will have to leave, and it will be sooner than later, but we'll do what we can while we can. It's a small farming community so my thought is it shouldn't be to hard to get the children to somewhere they will be safe until the parents can get to them. Lord of the flies, watch out here we come.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I have understood what you have posted previously also and don't disagree with you. I know you take care of the elderly near you too. My question is just a point to ponder.
> 
> Both my wife and I will continue to help where we can. It's just who we are. My question to myself and others is will there be a point where you have to choose your family over others? What is that point?
> 
> As a world society we have been indoctrinated to rely on others and self sufficiency is sorely frowned upon. I know you have neighbor who has the capability to better care for herself but relies on you. There are many people like that in the world. Any disaster shows how these people react. It's good to care for others but they also need to have some personal responsibility.


I judge case by case situation.. do what I can, leave when it's time.

The 2 elderly people I help are now proficient at ordering their groceries online and working on stocking-up for emergencies, I helped with their supplies list and go over what do to when electric wires are down. They now keep their firewood in the basement instead of outdoors and have emergency fleece blankets under bed in case they loose all power, the also filled up a few empties with water.

If I ignored them, they'd still be sitting alone and not prepared, their adult kids are a waste of space, absolutely shameful. If another ice storm happens, I don't have to worry about them. It doesn't take much effort to teach someone how to help themselves if they're willing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stay with the children after the apocolypse.

I suspect children would be much easier to BBQ, eat and digest than "old worn out crusty fat-ass" adults. :vs_worry:



Dukers said:


> That is exactly what we have decided also with the thought that before we leave the school, we do what we can to find another teacher, the principle, priest or someone to watch her students. We realize that a point will come were we will have to leave, and it will be sooner than later, but we'll do what we can while we can. It's a small farming community so my thought is it shouldn't be to hard to get the children to somewhere they will be safe until the parents can get to them. Lord of the flies, watch out here we come.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I must say this, with all the tools that teachers have at their disposal to use ,the best tool is good common sense, to teach and not indoctrinate , children are one of many miracles God has given us , let's not take it for granted. They don't exist to advance a personal agenda.


Indoctrination






Why teachers that suck and unions dislike school choice.






I despise unions but especially teachers unions. When my daughter was 8 a teacher grabbed my daughter by the arm and jerked her. She left handprint bruises on her. We filed a complaint with the principal and school board and nothing was done. We complained in the newspaper, contacted the governors office and the state board of education. Basically we created an embarrassing shit storm for them. They would not disclose if any or what type of punishment would happen or if any punishment actually happened. Thinking back on it, we should have sued the crap out of the school district and I should have punched that teacher right in the face.

Same mistake wont happen with my boys. If an adult mistreats them, I will take the jail time. I will make an example out them. Sounds crazy I know but I'm kind of passionate about this subject. We tried it the civilized way and it didn't work. Now if it happens again we handle it the barbarian way. Its the Army in me. I'm not to really worried about it anyways. My kids are pretty well behaved and have good head on their shoulders. This is also why my wife handles a lot of stuff. She is a good communicator and has patience. I will try to talk for a little while then once I loose patience I will throw down. A lot of prisoners that new me when I was a correction officer new I meant what I said. I always treated them firm, fair and consistent though and respect is a two way street.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Dad always taught us family first, period. If she wants to forgo this to take care of others that's on her, it's her choice. IMHO.

One thought to keep in mind would the parents risk their lives for your family?? I bet not.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

So the people that are saying dump the kids, if you had a kid in kindergarten, 1st, or 2nd grade how would you feel? If someone dumped my kid(s) before I could get to them and I am assuming it would be something serious to make it WROL I would hunt that teacher down and seek revenge of the deadly kind.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> So the people that are saying dump the kids, if you had a kid in kindergarten, 1st, or 2nd grade how would you feel? If someone dumped my kid(s) before I could get to them and I am assuming it would be something serious to make it WROL I would hunt that teacher down and seek revenge of the deadly kind.


I believe there are some, but not all, who will do the right thing. The real question though is where is the breaking point? Teachers and caregivers have families too. At what point do they abandon their post to care for their families?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I believe there are some, but not all, who will do the right thing. The real question though is where is the breaking point? Teachers and caregivers have families too. At what point do they abandon their post to care for their families?





MaterielGeneral said:


> The teachers union will protect the kids, LOL yeah right.
> 
> I would like to think that the parents would make it a priority to find a way to get to the school and get their kids. Or if the kids are old enough they would tell the school to screw off and walk home. My 12 and now 15 year old boys were told to give it a day for me to come get them. If I don't make it then something is up and to walk home and observe the house from a distance to ensure the area is safe and secure. If not then to walk to the grandparents house.
> 
> ...


This is what I believe should happen.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

WOW! This has turned into a great first post. I have NO, I REPEAT NO intentions of taking her 24 little heathens home. Holy crap I'd go bat poop crazy before we'd make 1/10th of the way home. There is a reason we don't have children. God is smart!:devil: Our intentions are as quickly as possible, make them safe for the time being and then hit the road. If they were middle school students, then I don't see too much of an issue, but these are kindergardeners. As much as I can't stand most little kids, I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I didn't provide some short term safety for them. I'm not talking planning the rest of their lives, but giving them a chance to survive until their parents can get to them while still being able to take care of my family is what I'm looking at. I will not put anyones life before my wife's includung my own. She is the most important thing in the world to me and I truely believe she was a gift. Just a tremendous lady in every sense of the word.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Look at what the school/ Nursing home has for Emergency Preparedness it is most likely pretty good for 90 percent of what could / has happen. If not help them make it better. 

For a world as we know it just ended event I would give the parents/ family 24 hours to get their children or loved one then take care of your self and your family. The likely hood of anything like that happening are slim. Even the nuclear explosions in Japan after it had been conventionally bombed for weeks at the end of a long hard war did not qualify as a world as we know it ended event. They suffered huge number dead and dying but they worked together to save each other and what they could of their society.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Dukers said:


> WOW! This has turned into a great first post. I have NO, I REPEAT NO intentions of taking her 24 little heathens home. Holy crap I'd go bat poop crazy before we'd make 1/10th of the way home. There is a reason we don't have children. God is smart!:devil: Our intentions are as quickly as possible, make them safe for the time being and then hit the road. If they were middle school students, then I don't see too much of an issue, but these are kindergardeners. As much as I can't stand most little kids, I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I didn't provide some short term safety for them. I'm not talking planning the rest of their lives, but giving them a chance to survive until their parents can get to them while still being able to take care of my family is what I'm looking at. I will not put anyones life before my wife's includung my own. She is the most important thing in the world to me and I truely believe she was a gift. Just a tremendous lady in every sense of the word.


Just remember and I hope your wife remembers that every child's parent put trust into your wife up to and including trust for their child's life. If that trust was violated and their child abandoned, neglected before the parent could get to them and something happened to that child there are a lot of unforgiving people out there and a lot of people hold grudges. Not trying to threaten you, just being realistic. I hope you make very careful choices in your decision making for you and your wife's get home plan.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

A Teacher will know what to do when the time comes. 

Someone with a degree in education may not.


Vocation vs. Job


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard question to answers. Each case will be different. We have a plan to recover grandchildren and the children of our group from school. The schools all have plans for things that come up. We prefer to take care of our own. 
Would I walk away and leave children at risk? No The parents in out non public school are considerably different than those as a whole in the Public system. We would not be waiting for someone to do some thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent point my good friend MaterielGeneral!

I implemented an unsuccessful strategy when my two son's were wee urchins. I attempted to leave them at malls, school parks, destinations abroad etc...but alas they kept finding their way back home or Mrs Slippy would undermine me and return them to our humble abode...but it all turned out OK as eventually they left on their own. :laugh:



MaterielGeneral said:


> So the people that are saying dump the kids, if you had a kid in kindergarten, 1st, or 2nd grade how would you feel? If someone dumped my kid(s) before I could get to them and I am assuming it would be something serious to make it WROL I would hunt that teacher down and seek revenge of the deadly kind.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Excellent point my good friend MaterielGeneral!
> 
> I implemented an unsuccessful strategy when my two son's were wee urchins. I attempted to leave them at malls, school parks, destinations abroad etc...but alas they kept finding their way back home or Mrs Slippy would undermine me and return them to our humble abode...but it all turned out OK as eventually they left on their own. :laugh:


My mother tried that with me but it didn't work either. I developed a good sense of direction and always found my way back home. :vs_smirk:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent point my good friend MaterielGeneral!
> 
> I implemented an unsuccessful strategy when my two son's were wee urchins. I attempted to leave them at malls, school parks, destinations abroad etc...but alas they kept finding their way back home or Mrs Slippy would undermine me and return them to our humble abode...but it all turned out OK as eventually they left on their own. :laugh:


Slippy your one of a kind, LOL.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I meant to post this video when I posted the other ones. This video tells the truth about teachers and teacher unions. No not all teachers suck.






PragerU videos are pretty good. I subscribed to their channel. They have very thought out, truthful non threatening videos that counter the left. Highly recommend that you check them out and share them.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

P.S.,
Watch this last video and you will know why they are freaking out about school choice and President Trumps pick for the head of Department of Education. She is very pro school of choice.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Two years ago we got a snow storm out of nowhere.... Buses came to take the kids, kids that drive were dismissed and then staff that lived more than 10 miles away was released. The kids that did not ride the bus or drive themselves were sent to the gym staff that lived closer than 10 miles had to stay (me included). As parents arrived and # of students decreased other staff were released. I was the last staff member out before roads became impassable. We had 40 kids and 6 staff members stranded at the school for 2 days. I am glad I got out of that slumber party. This was the story all over our county staff stayed as long as needed. However, this was known to be a short term issue, I have no idea how it would play out in a real SHTF situation.

I would like to believe that staff would stay and then if they had to go they would take remaining children with them... it will take a day or two for people to realize it is really a shut down. Parents will do their best to make it to the schools, and staff will stay until they fully realize it is TEOTWAWKI.


----------

